# :: GruvenParts.com Billet Custom VW/Audi Engine Components and Much More !!



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

"
* Billet VW/Audi VR6/V6/V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi VR6/V6/V8 Engines !*

This one was worth the wait, folks! Never, but *NEVER break a flimsy plastic oil filter housing again*. Or deal with the unsightly leaks created by the cheaply made (yet expensive) plastic OEM housing cracking and deflecting. We made this one the way VW and Audi should have – from A SOLID BLOCK OF ALUMINUM, by God!

First, we start with a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed on one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide a *proper threaded drain plug* of the same size as your oil pan plug (use just 1 19mm socket for both!). Rather than some useless internal soft hex plug which easily strips, ours is a genuine Audi plug made from steel with an honest 19mm external hex. The plug comes with a contained sealing washer as well. And yes, we also provide *USEABLE 36mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 36mm socket. Imagine that : You can simply drain the housing using its proper drain plug bolt that wont round off, and remove the housing using a proper 36mm socket that also wont round off. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Numbers 021-115-433A (021115433A) and 021-115-433B (021115433B) housings. Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN #. It will fit the following vehicles :

VW Corrado (1992-1995 w/AAA VR6 engine) 
VW Golf and Jetta/Wagon (1993-2006 w/AAA and AFP VR6 engines) 
VW Passat (1992-1997 w/AAA VR6 engine) 
VW Touareg (2003-2007 w/3.2 and 3.6 V6 engines)
VW Eurovan (1996-2004 w/AES V6 engine) 

Audi A8/S8 (2000-2003 w/4.2L AUX V8 engine)
Audi Q7 (2007-2009 w/3.6L BHK V6 engine) 

*Special Note At The End :*

Use oil filter part number 021-115-562 (021115562) or equivalent with our metal housing. If your parts department requires a vehicle type, tell them “1995 VW Golf GTI VR6”. This is the older, vastly superior cartridge filter with the metal end caps. VW, in their infinite cost savings wisdom, superseded it with a cheaper, cardboard end filter (021-115-562A). Please make sure to order filter 021-115-562 oil filter (or equivalent) as it is the superior filter for these engines, and will fit correctly with this housing. You can buy it from us using the drop down menu on the product page, or at any dealer or trusted auto parts store.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

" 


*Click Here for Peloquin Limited Slip Diffs Sold By GruvenParts*

**** GRUVEN BEATS ALL COMPETITOR PRICING - Email [email protected] for Current Pricing Info ***
We almost always have group buys and specials going on, to get in on the best pricing for these diffs, just email us!*

We've all used his legendary limited slip differentials for years.

GruvenParts.com is proud to team up with Gary Peloquin to become the newest distributor of these great front and rear limited slip diffs for a wide range of vehicles. If you dont already have 1 installed, trust us, YOU NEED 1! These limited slip diffs improve acceleration, braking, and cornering. Win-Win-Win.

GruvenParts.com has the best pricing and customer service, please contact us for more info on these great limited slip diffs! 

We offer the following Peloquin LSD's and some others. Please provide your transmission code and shipping address when inquiring via email.

02M :
02M-498-005B (02M498005B) MK4 R32 / Audi TT MK1 Front Diff P/N 
MK4R32 / Audi TT MK1 Rear Diff
02M-498-005A (02M498005A)

020
020-498-005A (020498005A)
020 – 80% kit - This kit increases the factory 20% anti torque steer effect to 80%.

02J
02J-498-005A (02J498005A)
02J-498-005B (02J498005B)

02A
02A-498-005A (02A498005A)

02K
02K-498-005A (02K498005A)

02C
02C-498-005A (02C498005A)
02C-498-005B (02C498005B)
02C-498-005 Rear (02C498005)

02Q
02Q-498-006A (02Q498006A)
02Q-498-005B (02Q498005B)

02E DSG 2WD and 4WD"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! *

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with *FORGED high strength steel *lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from* STAINLESS *hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

*Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Control Arms* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

" 


*Click Here for Peloquin Limited Slip Diffs Sold By GruvenParts*

**** GRUVEN BEATS ALL COMPETITOR PRICING - Email [email protected] for Current Pricing Info ***
We almost always have group buys and specials going on, to get in on the best pricing for these diffs, just email us!*

We've all used his legendary limited slip differentials for years.

GruvenParts.com is proud to team up with Gary Peloquin to become the newest distributor of these great front and rear limited slip diffs for a wide range of vehicles. If you dont already have 1 installed, trust us, YOU NEED 1! These limited slip diffs improve acceleration, braking, and cornering. Win-Win-Win.

GruvenParts.com has the best pricing and customer service, please contact us for more info on these great limited slip diffs! 

We offer the following Peloquin LSD's and some others. Please provide your transmission code and shipping address when inquiring via email.

02M :
02M-498-005B (02M498005B) MK4 R32 / Audi TT MK1 Front Diff P/N 
MK4R32 / Audi TT MK1 Rear Diff
02M-498-005A (02M498005A)

020
020-498-005A (020498005A)
020 – 80% kit - This kit increases the factory 20% anti torque steer effect to 80%.

02J
02J-498-005A (02J498005A)
02J-498-005B (02J498005B)

02A
02A-498-005A (02A498005A)

02K
02K-498-005A (02K498005A)

02C
02C-498-005A (02C498005A)
02C-498-005B (02C498005B)
02C-498-005 Rear (02C498005)

02Q
02Q-498-006A (02Q498006A)
02Q-498-005B (02Q498005B)

02E DSG 2WD and 4WD"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* GruvenParts.com VW Golf/Jetta and Audi TT 1.8T Coolant Fitting P/N 1J0-122-109AQ *

* NOW IN STOCK !!! *

Here is another one you guys wanted and we delivered on our promise to make it !

GruvenParts.com is pleased to announce the release of our MKIV VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T and Audi TT MK1 1.8T Billet Y Pipe made from aircraft grade stainless steel to replace the cheap plastic OEM fitting found on hose P/N 1J0-122-109AQ. 

The OEM plastic Y connector used in this hose has an important task : it connects the coolant reservoir outlet to the turbocharger, with a 3rd connection for the inlet coolant supply. However, due to its location near the turbocharger and hot exhaust manifold, the plastic fitting within the hose quickly dries out and snaps. Just because its a small fitting doesn't mean it wont cause big problems. When it breaks, your engine will experience rapid loss of coolant which can turn your screaming 1.8T into a paperweight.

The GruvenParts.com billet 1.8T Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft grade stainless steel*, precision bent on a CNC tube bender, then precision welded and pressure tested. You could park the car on this one and it will not break !

This billet 1.8T Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic Y fitting in hose OEM P/N 1J0-122-109AQ on the following vehicles :

All VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T
All Audi TT MK1 1.8T

Please check your OEM P/N to ensure your vehicle uses P/N 1J0-122-109AQ (1J0122109AQ) before ordering.


"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket



*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *6061-T651 aircraft grade Aluminum* hex to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong *6,000 lbs radial load capacity* sealed ball joints on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. If they ever do need to be replaced, they can bought seperately on our site. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either *Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue* - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment *on the car*. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D *(1J0411315D)* and 1J0-411-316D *(1J0411316D) *found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

*1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)




GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! 

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with FORGED high strength steel lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from STAINLESS hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

Save Big $ when buying these in conjunction with our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links
"*


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

* THIS PART IS NOW IN STOCK !!! *

GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of our new *BILLET VW/Audi 1.8T / 1.9T / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the OEM Audi/VW plastic 4Y P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

This part is found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N’s 

1J0-122-101BL (1J0122101BL), 
1J0-122-101R (1J0122101R), 
1J0-122-101A (1J0122101A), 
1J0-122-101B (1J0122101B), 
8NO-122-101A (8NO122101A), 
8N0-122-101B (8NO122101B) 

with no thermo switch.

The flimsy plastic OEM 4Y junction located in the upper radiator hose quickly dries out and becomes super brittle. If you look at it wrong, it will snap and leave you stranded. Or worse, turn your high dollar motor into an overheated paperweight. Our *BILLET ALUMINUM* version is made from CNC'd 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum. Our version is also machined to accept ORB (o-ring boss) to Nipple as well as -AN to ORB fittings for each of the 4 ports. This will allow owners to use the factory hoses, or switch to complete -AN hoses for the holy grail of all cooling systems! Each fitting is supplied with the appropriate viton O-ring on the ORB end. The ports are sized as follows :

Upper (reservoir return) : -4AN
Lower (oil cooler outlet) : -8AN
Left /Right Main Radiator outlets : -16AN 

Customers may choose to order this part as the main body only (with no fittings), OR, with ORB to Nipple adapters pre-installed in each port. Please note the parts will be shipped unassembled - you can use a pair of channel locks with tape or other insulation to tighten down the fittings.

* This Part Fits* :
VW Golf/Jetta/New Beetle with 1.8T / 1.9TDI, 2.0 1999-2012 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Audi TT 1.8T 2000-2006 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Applicable Engine Types :
AEG, AVH, AZG, AWG, AWW, AVH, BEV, AWP, BEW, “CND” + BEW, ALH, ATC, AWP, AMU

Please *READ THE SPECIAL NOTES !!*

*** SPECIAL NOTE REGARDING FITTINGS ** *
The fittings and ports are machined by GruvenParts.com specifically to fit the vehicle radiator hose. They match the OEM length and diameter, and thus will not cause the fitting to kink the OEM hoses. The ports adhere to the SAE specifications in all regards with the exception of length, which has been shortened. This was necessary due to the tight space constraints, which this part fits into. 

This means that customers wanting to utilize -AN hoses rather than the OEM rubber hoses will need to use -AN to ORB adapters, in which the ORB side has been shortened to fit correctly into this machined part. 

GruvenParts.com will supply ORB to nipple adapters initially. We can also make the 
-AN to ORB adapters for this part if 10 people request them. You could also take a standard -AN to ORB adapter and machine the ORB end slightly to accommodate the shorter port on this part.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly End Zirc Fittings Now Relocated for Easier Access !!*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket



*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *6061-T651 aircraft grade Aluminum* hex to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong *6,000 lbs radial load capacity* sealed ball joints on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. If they ever do need to be replaced, they can bought seperately on our site. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either *Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue* - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment *on the car*. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D *(1J0411315D)* and 1J0-411-316D *(1J0411316D) *found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

*1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)




GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! 

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with FORGED high strength steel lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from STAINLESS hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

Save Big $ when buying these in conjunction with our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links

"*


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*3.2L MK5 VR6 Billet Lightweight Pulley Kits*

* MK5 3.2L VR6 Lightweight Pulley Kit *

You guys asked for * Billet Aluminum * super strong, super lightweight MK5 3.2L VR6 Pulleys and GruvenParts.com listened! 

We are pleased to offer our super sleek billet lightweight crank, water pump, and alternator pulleys for your 3.2L MK5 VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade 6061-T651 billet aluminum. *Complete pulley set reduces the engine rotating mass by over 8.5 lbs !! *

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum MK5 3.2L VR6 Crank Pulley* -- Normal Drive, Not Underdrive.

It’s time to lose the boat anchor of the steel Audi and VW VR6 crank pulley. This 500 gram lightweight version is the lightest crank pulley out there and * IS NOT UNDER-DRIVEN* so it wont cause problems with overheating or low alternator voltage! DO NOT RUN AN UNDER-DRIVEN CRANK PULLEY ON YOUR MK5 R32!!! Your engine needs all the water pump speed it can get to properly cool, and also needs proper alternator voltage to spin the electric fans at the correct speed. Using an under-driven crank pulley will cause your VR6 to run hot and is NOT RECOMMENDED. This NORMAL DRIVE lightweight crank pulley will allow the engine to spool up faster while preventing inertial losses caused by the overweight OEM pulley. Comes with a specially machined replacement key for a perfect fit. Fits all of the MK5 3.2L VR6 engines. Please note that this pulley IS 6 rib and specifically machined for the MK5 R32. Replaces OEM P/N 022-105-243J (022105243J)

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum MK5 3.2L VR6 Water Pump Pulley*

The OEM steel water pump pulley is stamped which creates internal stresses that eventually cause the pulley to crack at the sharp bend radius. Needless to say, you don’t need this problem on a hot running VR. Ours is machined from a solid block of aluminum with generous corner radii and is therefore many times stronger than the OEM. Weighing in at a scant 250 grams, its less than half the weight of the stamped OEM steel pulley. Fits all of the MK5 3.2L VR6 engines. Replaces OEM P/N 021-121-031D (021121031D).

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum Alternator Pulley*

A 100 gram paper-light billet aluminum version of the steel OEM alternator pulley that lets the motor spin more freely. Complete your pulley set for a show quality engine bay. Fits all MK5 3.2L VR6 engines.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

" 


*Click Here for Peloquin Limited Slip Diffs Sold By GruvenParts*

**** GRUVEN BEATS ALL COMPETITOR PRICING - Email [email protected] for Current Pricing Info ***
We almost always have group buys and specials going on, to get in on the best pricing for these diffs, just email us!*

We've all used his legendary limited slip differentials for years.

GruvenParts.com is proud to team up with Gary Peloquin to become the newest distributor of these great front and rear limited slip diffs for a wide range of vehicles. If you dont already have 1 installed, trust us, YOU NEED 1! These limited slip diffs improve acceleration, braking, and cornering. Win-Win-Win.

GruvenParts.com has the best pricing and customer service, please contact us for more info on these great limited slip diffs! 

We offer the following Peloquin LSD's and some others. Please provide your transmission code and shipping address when inquiring via email.

02M :
02M-498-005B (02M498005B) MK4 R32 / Audi TT MK1 Front Diff P/N 
MK4R32 / Audi TT MK1 Rear Diff
02M-498-005A (02M498005A)

020
020-498-005A (020498005A)
020 – 80% kit - This kit increases the factory 20% anti torque steer effect to 80%.

02J
02J-498-005A (02J498005A)
02J-498-005B (02J498005B)

02A
02A-498-005A (02A498005A)

02K
02K-498-005A (02K498005A)

02C
02C-498-005A (02C498005A)
02C-498-005B (02C498005B)
02C-498-005 Rear (02C498005)

02Q
02Q-498-006A (02Q498006A)
02Q-498-005B (02Q498005B)

02E DSG 2WD and 4WD"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly End Zirc Fittings Now Relocated for Easier Access !!*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket



*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *6061-T651 aircraft grade Aluminum* hex to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong *6,000 lbs radial load capacity* sealed ball joints on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. If they ever do need to be replaced, they can bought seperately on our site. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either *Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue* - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment *on the car*. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D *(1J0411315D)* and 1J0-411-316D *(1J0411316D) *found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

*1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)




GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! 

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with FORGED high strength steel lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from STAINLESS hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

Save Big $ when buying these in conjunction with our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links

"*


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet 12V VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 12V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 12V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 12V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. * Comes with new crank bolt ! *

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 021-105-243 (021105243)
Tensioner Pulley: 021-145-299 (021145299)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 021-903-119 (021903119)
Power Steering Pulley : 021-145-255 (021145255)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly End Zirc Fittings Now Relocated for Easier Access !!*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket



*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *6061-T651 aircraft grade Aluminum* hex to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong *6,000 lbs radial load capacity* sealed ball joints on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. If they ever do need to be replaced, they can bought seperately on our site. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either *Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue* - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment *on the car*. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D *(1J0411315D)* and 1J0-411-316D *(1J0411316D) *found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

*1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)




GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! 

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with FORGED high strength steel lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from STAINLESS hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

Save Big $ when buying these in conjunction with our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links

"*


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)
"


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Anything for an Mk4 jetta 1.8t and an Mk6 jetta 1.4t?

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley
"


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Awesome ill keep an eye on this. 😍

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*3.2L MK5 VR6 Billet Lightweight Pulley Kits*

* MK5 3.2L VR6 Lightweight Pulley Kit *

You guys asked for * Billet Aluminum * super strong, super lightweight MK5 3.2L VR6 Pulleys and GruvenParts.com listened! 

We are pleased to offer our super sleek billet lightweight crank, water pump, and alternator pulleys for your 3.2L MK5 VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade 6061-T651 billet aluminum. *Complete pulley set reduces the engine rotating mass by over 8.5 lbs !! *

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum MK5 3.2L VR6 Crank Pulley* -- Normal Drive, Not Underdrive.

It’s time to lose the boat anchor of the steel Audi and VW VR6 crank pulley. This 500 gram lightweight version is the lightest crank pulley out there and * IS NOT UNDER-DRIVEN* so it wont cause problems with overheating or low alternator voltage! DO NOT RUN AN UNDER-DRIVEN CRANK PULLEY ON YOUR MK5 R32!!! Your engine needs all the water pump speed it can get to properly cool, and also needs proper alternator voltage to spin the electric fans at the correct speed. Using an under-driven crank pulley will cause your VR6 to run hot and is NOT RECOMMENDED. This NORMAL DRIVE lightweight crank pulley will allow the engine to spool up faster while preventing inertial losses caused by the overweight OEM pulley. Comes with a specially machined replacement key for a perfect fit. Fits all of the MK5 3.2L VR6 engines. Please note that this pulley IS 6 rib and specifically machined for the MK5 R32. Replaces OEM P/N 022-105-243J (022105243J)

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum MK5 3.2L VR6 Water Pump Pulley*

The OEM steel water pump pulley is stamped which creates internal stresses that eventually cause the pulley to crack at the sharp bend radius. Needless to say, you don’t need this problem on a hot running VR. Ours is machined from a solid block of aluminum with generous corner radii and is therefore many times stronger than the OEM. Weighing in at a scant 250 grams, its less than half the weight of the stamped OEM steel pulley. Fits all of the MK5 3.2L VR6 engines. Replaces OEM P/N 021-121-031D (021121031D).

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum Alternator Pulley*

A 100 gram paper-light billet aluminum version of the steel OEM alternator pulley that lets the motor spin more freely. Complete your pulley set for a show quality engine bay. Fits all MK5 3.2L VR6 engines.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly End Zirc Fittings Now Relocated for Easier Access !!*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket



*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *6061-T651 aircraft grade Aluminum* hex to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong *6,000 lbs radial load capacity* sealed ball joints on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. If they ever do need to be replaced, they can bought seperately on our site. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either *Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue* - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment *on the car*. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D *(1J0411315D)* and 1J0-411-316D *(1J0411316D) *found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

*1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)




GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! 

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with FORGED high strength steel lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from STAINLESS hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

Save Big $ when buying these in conjunction with our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links

"*


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly End Zirc Fittings Now Relocated for Easier Access !!*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket



*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *6061-T651 aircraft grade Aluminum* hex to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong *6,000 lbs radial load capacity* sealed ball joints on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. If they ever do need to be replaced, they can bought seperately on our site. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either *Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue* - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment *on the car*. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D *(1J0411315D)* and 1J0-411-316D *(1J0411316D) *found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

*1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)




GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! 

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with FORGED high strength steel lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from STAINLESS hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

Save Big $ when buying these in conjunction with our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links

"*


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly End Zirc Fittings Now Relocated for Easier Access !!*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket



*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *6061-T651 aircraft grade Aluminum* hex to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong *6,000 lbs radial load capacity* sealed ball joints on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. If they ever do need to be replaced, they can bought seperately on our site. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either *Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue* - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment *on the car*. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D *(1J0411315D)* and 1J0-411-316D *(1J0411316D) *found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

*1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)




GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! 

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with FORGED high strength steel lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from STAINLESS hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

Save Big $ when buying these in conjunction with our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links

"*


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*3.2L MK5 VR6 Billet Lightweight Pulley Kits*

* MK5 3.2L VR6 Lightweight Pulley Kit *

You guys asked for * Billet Aluminum * super strong, super lightweight MK5 3.2L VR6 Pulleys and GruvenParts.com listened! 

We are pleased to offer our super sleek billet lightweight crank, water pump, and alternator pulleys for your 3.2L MK5 VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade 6061-T651 billet aluminum. *Complete pulley set reduces the engine rotating mass by over 8.5 lbs !! *

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum MK5 3.2L VR6 Crank Pulley* -- Normal Drive, Not Underdrive.

It’s time to lose the boat anchor of the steel Audi and VW VR6 crank pulley. This 500 gram lightweight version is the lightest crank pulley out there and * IS NOT UNDER-DRIVEN* so it wont cause problems with overheating or low alternator voltage! DO NOT RUN AN UNDER-DRIVEN CRANK PULLEY ON YOUR MK5 R32!!! Your engine needs all the water pump speed it can get to properly cool, and also needs proper alternator voltage to spin the electric fans at the correct speed. Using an under-driven crank pulley will cause your VR6 to run hot and is NOT RECOMMENDED. This NORMAL DRIVE lightweight crank pulley will allow the engine to spool up faster while preventing inertial losses caused by the overweight OEM pulley. Comes with a specially machined replacement key for a perfect fit. Fits all of the MK5 3.2L VR6 engines. Please note that this pulley IS 6 rib and specifically machined for the MK5 R32. Replaces OEM P/N 022-105-243J (022105243J)

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum MK5 3.2L VR6 Water Pump Pulley*

The OEM steel water pump pulley is stamped which creates internal stresses that eventually cause the pulley to crack at the sharp bend radius. Needless to say, you don’t need this problem on a hot running VR. Ours is machined from a solid block of aluminum with generous corner radii and is therefore many times stronger than the OEM. Weighing in at a scant 250 grams, its less than half the weight of the stamped OEM steel pulley. Fits all of the MK5 3.2L VR6 engines. Replaces OEM P/N 021-121-031D (021121031D).

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum Alternator Pulley*

A 100 gram paper-light billet aluminum version of the steel OEM alternator pulley that lets the motor spin more freely. Complete your pulley set for a show quality engine bay. Fits all MK5 3.2L VR6 engines.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

* Cast Aluminum MKIV and MKV 12V and 24V VR6 Thermo Housing Assemblies ARE FINALLY HERE !!*

GruvenParts.com is happy to distribute these beautiful *cast aluminum thermostat housing assemblies* for the Audi MK1 and VW MKIV and MKV 12V and 24V VR6 engines. This part carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* !!

This cast aluminum thermo housing assembly replaces OEM P/N 022-121-117C (022121117C) main housing and OEM P/N 021-121-121C (021121121C) thermostat cover or OEM P/N 022-121-121E (022121121E) thermostat cover, depending on your vehicle. The assembly consists of a cast aluminum main housing and thermostat cover, new bolts, seals, clips and o-rings. You can also choose to add in our billet machined crack pipe and a 70C or 80C thermostat as well. Buy them as a package deal and save $$ !

The Billet Crackpipes we sell replace : 

OEM P/N 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6
OEM P/N 022-121-050 (022121050) and 022-121-085 (022121085) found in 24V VR6


*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32, Cayenne, and Touareg!*

The thermostats we sell are OE replacements for OEM P/N 075-121-113D (075121113D) for the 12V motors and OEM P/N 022-121-113 (022121113) for the 24V motors. You can choose these in either 70C (low temp) or 80C (normal temp). If you need a different thermostat, let us know, we can probably get it !

NOTE: VR6 housings are individually machined and cleaned of burrs and sharp metal edges from casting process. Your flange may differ slightly from the photos shown.

*Applications *: 

Replaces OEM P/N 022-121-117C (022121117C) main housing and OEM P/N 021-121-121C (021121121C) thermostat cover or OEM P/N 022-121-121E (022121121E) thermostat cover, depending on your vehicle. Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering ! 

Audi - A3/A3 Quattro, TT/Quattro w/ VR6
VW – EOS, R32, Golf, Jetta, Passat, Eurovan w/VR6"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

* Cast Aluminum MKIV and MKV 12V and 24V VR6 Thermo Housing Assemblies ARE FINALLY HERE !!*

GruvenParts.com is happy to distribute these beautiful *cast aluminum thermostat housing assemblies* for the Audi MK1 and VW MKIV and MKV 12V and 24V VR6 engines. This part carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* !!

This cast aluminum thermo housing assembly replaces OEM P/N 022-121-117C (022121117C) main housing and OEM P/N 021-121-121C (021121121C) thermostat cover or OEM P/N 022-121-121E (022121121E) thermostat cover, depending on your vehicle. The assembly consists of a cast aluminum main housing and thermostat cover, new bolts, seals, clips and o-rings. You can also choose to add in our billet machined crack pipe and a 70C or 80C thermostat as well. Buy them as a package deal and save $$ !

The Billet Crackpipes we sell replace : 

OEM P/N 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6
OEM P/N 022-121-050 (022121050) and 022-121-085 (022121085) found in 24V VR6


*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32, Cayenne, and Touareg!*

The thermostats we sell are OE replacements for OEM P/N 075-121-113D (075121113D) for the 12V motors and OEM P/N 022-121-113 (022121113) for the 24V motors. You can choose these in either 70C (low temp) or 80C (normal temp). If you need a different thermostat, let us know, we can probably get it !

NOTE: VR6 housings are individually machined and cleaned of burrs and sharp metal edges from casting process. Your flange may differ slightly from the photos shown.

*Applications *: 

Replaces OEM P/N 022-121-117C (022121117C) main housing and OEM P/N 021-121-121C (021121121C) thermostat cover or OEM P/N 022-121-121E (022121121E) thermostat cover, depending on your vehicle. Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering ! 

Audi - A3/A3 Quattro, TT/Quattro w/ VR6
VW – EOS, R32, Golf, Jetta, Passat, Eurovan w/VR6"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly End Zirc Fittings Now Relocated for Easier Access !!*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket



*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *6061-T651 aircraft grade Aluminum* hex to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong *6,000 lbs radial load capacity* sealed ball joints on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. If they ever do need to be replaced, they can bought seperately on our site. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either *Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue* - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment *on the car*. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D *(1J0411315D)* and 1J0-411-316D *(1J0411316D) *found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

*1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)




GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! 

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with FORGED high strength steel lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from STAINLESS hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

Save Big $ when buying these in conjunction with our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links

"*


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet 12V VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 12V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 12V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 12V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. * Comes with new crank bolt ! *

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 021-105-243 (021105243)
Tensioner Pulley: 021-145-299 (021145299)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 021-903-119 (021903119)
Power Steering Pulley : 021-145-255 (021145255)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly End Zirc Fittings Now Relocated for Easier Access !!*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket



*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *6061-T651 aircraft grade Aluminum* hex to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong *6,000 lbs radial load capacity* sealed ball joints on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. If they ever do need to be replaced, they can bought seperately on our site. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either *Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue* - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment *on the car*. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D *(1J0411315D)* and 1J0-411-316D *(1J0411316D) *found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

*1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)




GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! 

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with FORGED high strength steel lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from STAINLESS hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

Save Big $ when buying these in conjunction with our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links

"*


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

" 


*Click Here for Peloquin Limited Slip Diffs Sold By GruvenParts*

**** GRUVEN BEATS ALL COMPETITOR PRICING - Email [email protected] for Current Pricing Info ***
We almost always have group buys and specials going on, to get in on the best pricing for these diffs, just email us!*

We've all used his legendary limited slip differentials for years.

GruvenParts.com is proud to team up with Gary Peloquin to become the newest distributor of these great front and rear limited slip diffs for a wide range of vehicles. If you dont already have 1 installed, trust us, YOU NEED 1! These limited slip diffs improve acceleration, braking, and cornering. Win-Win-Win.

GruvenParts.com has the best pricing and customer service, please contact us for more info on these great limited slip diffs! 

We offer the following Peloquin LSD's and some others. Please provide your transmission code and shipping address when inquiring via email.

02M :
02M-498-005B (02M498005B) MK4 R32 / Audi TT MK1 Front Diff P/N 
MK4R32 / Audi TT MK1 Rear Diff
02M-498-005A (02M498005A)

020
020-498-005A (020498005A)
020 – 80% kit - This kit increases the factory 20% anti torque steer effect to 80%.

02J
02J-498-005A (02J498005A)
02J-498-005B (02J498005B)

02A
02A-498-005A (02A498005A)

02K
02K-498-005A (02K498005A)

02C
02C-498-005A (02C498005A)
02C-498-005B (02C498005B)
02C-498-005 Rear (02C498005)

02Q
02Q-498-006A (02Q498006A)
02Q-498-005B (02Q498005B)

02E DSG 2WD and 4WD"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

" 
*Click Here for GruvenParts Billet Universal Dipstick Handles*

Introducing the *GruvenParts* universal billet dipstick handle! We've teamed up with WhanAB to bring you this universal billet dipstick handle professionally *CNC'd from aircraft grade aluminum*. This handle allows you to retain the factory wire, stalk, and level indicator section while replacing all the visible orange plastic with a trick billet aluminum handle. This option is truly the best of both worlds – aftermarket looks using the OEM wire instead of a braided wire that could bend and provide inaccurate readings!

Choose between a circular pull handle or square to suite your needs!

Fits any rectangular steel wire dipstick. This can be modified to fit composite wires or other cross sections, but may require bonding of the billet handle.

*Click Here for installation instructions*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*3.2L MK5 VR6 Billet Lightweight Pulley Kits*

* MK5 3.2L VR6 Lightweight Pulley Kit *

You guys asked for * Billet Aluminum * super strong, super lightweight MK5 3.2L VR6 Pulleys and GruvenParts.com listened! 

We are pleased to offer our super sleek billet lightweight crank, water pump, and alternator pulleys for your 3.2L MK5 VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade 6061-T651 billet aluminum. *Complete pulley set reduces the engine rotating mass by over 8.5 lbs !! *

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum MK5 3.2L VR6 Crank Pulley* -- Normal Drive, Not Underdrive.

It’s time to lose the boat anchor of the steel Audi and VW VR6 crank pulley. This 500 gram lightweight version is the lightest crank pulley out there and * IS NOT UNDER-DRIVEN* so it wont cause problems with overheating or low alternator voltage! DO NOT RUN AN UNDER-DRIVEN CRANK PULLEY ON YOUR MK5 R32!!! Your engine needs all the water pump speed it can get to properly cool, and also needs proper alternator voltage to spin the electric fans at the correct speed. Using an under-driven crank pulley will cause your VR6 to run hot and is NOT RECOMMENDED. This NORMAL DRIVE lightweight crank pulley will allow the engine to spool up faster while preventing inertial losses caused by the overweight OEM pulley. Comes with a specially machined replacement key for a perfect fit. Fits all of the MK5 3.2L VR6 engines. Please note that this pulley IS 6 rib and specifically machined for the MK5 R32. Replaces OEM P/N 022-105-243J (022105243J)

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum MK5 3.2L VR6 Water Pump Pulley*

The OEM steel water pump pulley is stamped which creates internal stresses that eventually cause the pulley to crack at the sharp bend radius. Needless to say, you don’t need this problem on a hot running VR. Ours is machined from a solid block of aluminum with generous corner radii and is therefore many times stronger than the OEM. Weighing in at a scant 250 grams, its less than half the weight of the stamped OEM steel pulley. Fits all of the MK5 3.2L VR6 engines. Replaces OEM P/N 021-121-031D (021121031D).

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum Alternator Pulley*

A 100 gram paper-light billet aluminum version of the steel OEM alternator pulley that lets the motor spin more freely. Complete your pulley set for a show quality engine bay. Fits all MK5 3.2L VR6 engines.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MKIV Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

*NOW ALSO FITS MKIV R32 ! * 

GruvenParts.com is proud to release our new *BILLET MKIV VR6 12V and 24V Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe and Aux Rad Delete Kit * to replace the junk plastic 4Y pipe found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N 1J0-122-101AP (1J0122101AP) 1J0-122-101CG (1J0122101CG) and 1J0-121-087J (1J0121087J)

* Fits* :
All MKIV Golf/Jetta VR6 12V engines (upper radiator hose P/N 1J0-122-101AP (1J0122101AP) and 1J0-121-087J (1J0121087J)

MKIV R32 with upper radiator hose 1J0-122-101CG (1J0122101CG)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

" 


*Click Here for Peloquin Limited Slip Diffs Sold By GruvenParts*

**** GRUVEN BEATS ALL COMPETITOR PRICING - Email [email protected] for Current Pricing Info ***
We almost always have group buys and specials going on, to get in on the best pricing for these diffs, just email us!*

We've all used his legendary limited slip differentials for years.

GruvenParts.com is proud to team up with Gary Peloquin to become the newest distributor of these great front and rear limited slip diffs for a wide range of vehicles. If you dont already have 1 installed, trust us, YOU NEED 1! These limited slip diffs improve acceleration, braking, and cornering. Win-Win-Win.

GruvenParts.com has the best pricing and customer service, please contact us for more info on these great limited slip diffs! 

We offer the following Peloquin LSD's and some others. Please provide your transmission code and shipping address when inquiring via email.

02M :
02M-498-005B (02M498005B) MK4 R32 / Audi TT MK1 Front Diff P/N 
MK4R32 / Audi TT MK1 Rear Diff
02M-498-005A (02M498005A)

020
020-498-005A (020498005A)
020 – 80% kit - This kit increases the factory 20% anti torque steer effect to 80%.

02J
02J-498-005A (02J498005A)
02J-498-005B (02J498005B)

02A
02A-498-005A (02A498005A)

02K
02K-498-005A (02K498005A)

02C
02C-498-005A (02C498005A)
02C-498-005B (02C498005B)
02C-498-005 Rear (02C498005)

02Q
02Q-498-006A (02Q498006A)
02Q-498-005B (02Q498005B)

02E DSG 2WD and 4WD"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)
"


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

Great products, have most of your VR6 stuff. 

Ordered some things today and not sure if the shipping rates changed but shipping on a Alt pulley and strut caps for a mk3 was $34 for USPS and $28 for UPS ground to cali.


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MKIV Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

*Also Fits MKIV R32 !*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release our new *BILLET MKIV VR6 12V Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the junk plastic 4Y pipe found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N 1J0-122-101AP (1J0122101AP) 1J0-122-101CG (1J0122101CG) and 1J0-121-087J (1J0121087J)

*This part can also be spec'd without the lower auxiliary radiator feed nipple for those wanting to delete the often problematic auxiliary radiator and all of its associated plumbing!* The aux rad delete option includes a straight billet aluminum auxiliary radiator return hose delete pipe which replaces the plastic tee in lower radiator hose P/N 1J0-122-051R(1J0122051R). This option also deletes the short adapter hose located under the 4Y which connects to the aux radiator return, P/N 1J0-122-101AR (1J0122101AR). Please note the auxiliary radiator delete option is intended for manual transmission vehicles only. 

The flimsy plastic OEM 4Y junction located in the upper radiator hose quickly dries out and becomes super brittle. If you look at it wrong, it will snap and leave you stranded. Or worse, turn your high dollar VR6 motor into an overheated paperweight. Our *BILLET ALUMINUM* version is made from CNC'd 6061-T651 block and professionally TIG welded and leak tested. You could drive your car over this one, but we'd recommend doing that to the OEM plastic version and installing ours instead 

Ours also uses a 1/8 NPT fitting for the radiator reservoir return line, so if you ever wanted to delete your main coolant reservoir, you could simply install a threaded NPT plug. You could also install a coolant temp sender for those stand alone ignition installations.

Choose your option from the drop down menu when ordering : Buy the billet upper radiator hose 4Y, or the 4Y or with auxiliary radiator delete option. You can also add a new OEM upper radiator hose P/N 1J0-122-101AP. 

*This product fits the following vehicles : * 
All MKIV Golf/Jetta VR6 12V engines (with upper radiator hose P/N 1J0-122-101AP (1J0122101AP) and 1J0-121-087J (1J0121087J) and lower radiator hose 1J0-122-051R (1J0122051R).

MKIV R32 with upper radiator hose 1J0-122-101CG (1J0122101CG)"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly End Zirc Fittings Now Relocated for Easier Access !!*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket



*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *6061-T651 aircraft grade Aluminum* hex to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong *6,000 lbs radial load capacity* sealed ball joints on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. If they ever do need to be replaced, they can bought seperately on our site. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either *Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue* - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment *on the car*. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D *(1J0411315D)* and 1J0-411-316D *(1J0411316D) *found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

*1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)




GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Rear Swaybar Endlinks ! 

Got a lowered TT MK1 or R32 MKIV ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the sway bar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the sway bar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

We’re proud to release these adjustable rear stabilizer bar end links with FORGED high strength steel lower bushing ends with rolled (not cut!) threads, and high strength fully sealed upper tie rod ends. The center bodies are custom machined from STAINLESS hex in house and then powder coated beautiful gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue to match our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links.

These come ready to install and are pre-greased with special polyurethane grease and include a new lock nut on the top joint. Please re-use your existing lower OEM bolt when installing these adjustable units. 

These are sold in sets of 2, enough for 1 vehicle. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW MKIV R32 (2004), Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 

Save Big $ when buying these in conjunction with our Adjustable Rear Control Arms and our Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links

"*


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet 16V 2.0 and 1.8 Crank Lightweight Pulleys!*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release billet MK2 1.8/2.0 16V Billet Crank Pulleys !! 

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum pulleys for the 16V 1.8L and 2.0L MK2 engines found on Scirroco, GTI, Jetta, and Passat!. Our pulleys are precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. This billet aluminum crank pulley weights just under 680 grams – over 3 times lighter than its OEM counterpart! Comes correct with exact mounting holes and provides tapped holes for OEM power steering pulley to mount up. Includes the factory timing mark as well. 

Fits all MK2 Scirroco, Golf GTI, Jetta GLI, and Passat with 16v 1.8L or 2.0L engines. Replaces OEM P/N 027-105-243 (027105243)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*3.2L MK5 VR6 Billet Lightweight Pulley Kits*

* MK5 3.2L VR6 Lightweight Pulley Kit *

You guys asked for * Billet Aluminum * super strong, super lightweight MK5 3.2L VR6 Pulleys and GruvenParts.com listened! 

We are pleased to offer our super sleek billet lightweight crank, water pump, and alternator pulleys for your 3.2L MK5 VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade 6061-T651 billet aluminum. *Complete pulley set reduces the engine rotating mass by over 8.5 lbs !! *

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum MK5 3.2L VR6 Crank Pulley* -- Normal Drive, Not Underdrive.

It’s time to lose the boat anchor of the steel Audi and VW VR6 crank pulley. This 500 gram lightweight version is the lightest crank pulley out there and * IS NOT UNDER-DRIVEN* so it wont cause problems with overheating or low alternator voltage! DO NOT RUN AN UNDER-DRIVEN CRANK PULLEY ON YOUR MK5 R32!!! Your engine needs all the water pump speed it can get to properly cool, and also needs proper alternator voltage to spin the electric fans at the correct speed. Using an under-driven crank pulley will cause your VR6 to run hot and is NOT RECOMMENDED. This NORMAL DRIVE lightweight crank pulley will allow the engine to spool up faster while preventing inertial losses caused by the overweight OEM pulley. Comes with a specially machined replacement key for a perfect fit. Fits all of the MK5 3.2L VR6 engines. Please note that this pulley IS 6 rib and specifically machined for the MK5 R32. Replaces OEM P/N 022-105-243J (022105243J)

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum MK5 3.2L VR6 Water Pump Pulley*

The OEM steel water pump pulley is stamped which creates internal stresses that eventually cause the pulley to crack at the sharp bend radius. Needless to say, you don’t need this problem on a hot running VR. Ours is machined from a solid block of aluminum with generous corner radii and is therefore many times stronger than the OEM. Weighing in at a scant 250 grams, its less than half the weight of the stamped OEM steel pulley. Fits all of the MK5 3.2L VR6 engines. Replaces OEM P/N 021-121-031D (021121031D).

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum Alternator Pulley*

A 100 gram paper-light billet aluminum version of the steel OEM alternator pulley that lets the motor spin more freely. Complete your pulley set for a show quality engine bay. Fits all MK5 3.2L VR6 engines.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

*Click Here for the GruvenParts 1.8T Billet Dipstick Funnel Combo !*

GruvenParts is proud to re-release these beautiful *1.8T dipstick handles with billet funnels*. You can now choose from our high polished or as machined finish ! These parts are *precision CNC'd* from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum right here in the good ole USA. Don't fall for a Chinese knock off, buy direct from the source.

Our billet dipstick handle is available in traditional round or retro square designs and will take the place of your existing fugly orange dipstick handle while retaining the stamped steel rigid OEM dipstick wire. Braided wires just don't work as they bend in the tube and can provide incorrect oil level readings. Why not re-use your existing OEM wire AND get rid of the construction cone orange handle ? This is truly the best of both worlds.

Please *CLICK HERE* for the DIY on how to easily install our billet dipstick handle onto your existing OEM dipstick.

Choose from highly polished (shown on left) or as machined (shown on right) to suit your tastes. The highly polished version looks nearly chrome and will really set apart your vehicle at the shows (while never breaking again!). You could also anodize or paint these in whatever color you wish.

Finally, a bulletproof replacement for the OEM plastic dipstick handle and funnel found on 1.8T VW and Audi! 

This version fits in place of OEM P/N 06A-103-663B (06A103663B) dipstick funnel found on 1.8T Audi TT, MKIV Golf, Jetta, and New Beetle.

*Please make sure to check your specific vehicle, as VW and Audi have both produced several plastic orange versions.*

Got another dipstick not shown on our product page ? Check out our universal billet dipstick handles ! Now you can easily convert almost any dipstick to a billet handle !

 
*Click Here for GruvenParts Billet Universal Dipstick Handles*"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"GruvenParts.com builds bulletproof TIG welded Y Pipes to replace the OEM plastic in your VW coolant system!


Billet Upper Radiator Hose Y Pipes

*PLEASE NOTE : This part is professionally TIG welded! There are no junk tapped threads into thin wall aluminum like the lesser versions offered by unscrupulous rip off artists. And its warranted for life! *

An absolute MUST HAVE for all MK3 VR6 owners and MK4 New Beetle owners. The upper radiator hose on these models is quite a pricey item from the dealer – usually about $100. The most documented cause of replacement on this hose is due to the plastic Y fitting which connects the 3 short hose pieces. The VW Y pipe cannot be bought separately, and is not suited for the high temperatures under the hood. Hell, its plastic – what did you expect?!

Dont buy the OEM plastic part when you can buy this *BILLET ALUMINUM TIG Welded* replacement part for half the price!

If you need a custom water temp sensor port welded on, please let us know. We are happy to perform customization on ANY of our products. 

Replaces the following OEM P/N :

1H0-122-101E (1H0122101E) – MK3 Golf/Jetta VR6
3A0-122-101E (3A0122101E) – VR6 Passat
1C0-121-438A (1C0121438A) – New Beetle
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet 16V 2.0 and 1.8 Crank Lightweight Pulleys!*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release billet MK2 1.8/2.0 16V Billet Crank Pulleys !! 

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum pulleys for the 16V 1.8L and 2.0L MK2 engines found on Scirroco, GTI, Jetta, and Passat!. Our pulleys are precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. This billet aluminum crank pulley weights just under 680 grams – over 3 times lighter than its OEM counterpart! Comes correct with exact mounting holes and provides tapped holes for OEM power steering pulley to mount up. Includes the factory timing mark as well. 

Fits all MK2 Scirroco, Golf GTI, Jetta GLI, and Passat with 16v 1.8L or 2.0L engines. Replaces OEM P/N 027-105-243 (027105243)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

" 


*Click Here for Peloquin Limited Slip Diffs Sold By GruvenParts*

**** GRUVEN BEATS ALL COMPETITOR PRICING - Email [email protected] for Current Pricing Info ***
We almost always have group buys and specials going on, to get in on the best pricing for these diffs, just email us!*

We've all used his legendary limited slip differentials for years.

GruvenParts.com is proud to team up with Gary Peloquin to become the newest distributor of these great front and rear limited slip diffs for a wide range of vehicles. If you dont already have 1 installed, trust us, YOU NEED 1! These limited slip diffs improve acceleration, braking, and cornering. Win-Win-Win.

GruvenParts.com has the best pricing and customer service, please contact us for more info on these great limited slip diffs! 

We offer the following Peloquin LSD's and some others. Please provide your transmission code and shipping address when inquiring via email.

02M :
02M-498-005B (02M498005B) MK4 R32 / Audi TT MK1 Front Diff P/N 
MK4R32 / Audi TT MK1 Rear Diff
02M-498-005A (02M498005A)

020
020-498-005A (020498005A)
020 – 80% kit - This kit increases the factory 20% anti torque steer effect to 80%.

02J
02J-498-005A (02J498005A)
02J-498-005B (02J498005B)

02A
02A-498-005A (02A498005A)

02K
02K-498-005A (02K498005A)

02C
02C-498-005A (02C498005A)
02C-498-005B (02C498005B)
02C-498-005 Rear (02C498005)

02Q
02Q-498-006A (02Q498006A)
02Q-498-005B (02Q498005B)

02E DSG 2WD and 4WD"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet 12V VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 12V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 12V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 12V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. * Comes with new crank bolt ! *

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 021-105-243 (021105243)
Tensioner Pulley: 021-145-299 (021145299)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 021-903-119 (021903119)
Power Steering Pulley : 021-145-255 (021145255)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Billet VW/Audi VR6/V6/V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* In Stock Ready to Ship !! *

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Numbers 021-115-433A (021115433A) and 021-115-433B (021115433B) housings. 

It will fit the following vehicles :

VW Corrado (1992-1995 w/AAA VR6 engine) 
VW Golf and Jetta/Wagon (1993-2006 w/AAA and AFP VR6 engines) 
VW Passat (1992-1997 w/AAA VR6 engine) 
VW Touareg (2003-2007 w/3.2 and 3.6 V6 engines)
VW Eurovan (1996-2004 w/AES V6 engine) 
Audi A8/S8 (2000-2003 w/4.2L AUX V8 engine)
Audi Q7 (2007-2009 w/3.6L BHK V6 engine)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*3.2L MK5 VR6 Billet Lightweight Pulley Kits*

* MK5 3.2L VR6 Lightweight Pulley Kit *

You guys asked for * Billet Aluminum * super strong, super lightweight MK5 3.2L VR6 Pulleys and GruvenParts.com listened! 

We are pleased to offer our super sleek billet lightweight crank, water pump, and alternator pulleys for your 3.2L MK5 VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade 6061-T651 billet aluminum. *Complete pulley set reduces the engine rotating mass by over 8.5 lbs !! *

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum MK5 3.2L VR6 Crank Pulley* -- Normal Drive, Not Underdrive.

It’s time to lose the boat anchor of the steel Audi and VW VR6 crank pulley. This 500 gram lightweight version is the lightest crank pulley out there and * IS NOT UNDER-DRIVEN* so it wont cause problems with overheating or low alternator voltage! DO NOT RUN AN UNDER-DRIVEN CRANK PULLEY ON YOUR MK5 R32!!! Your engine needs all the water pump speed it can get to properly cool, and also needs proper alternator voltage to spin the electric fans at the correct speed. Using an under-driven crank pulley will cause your VR6 to run hot and is NOT RECOMMENDED. This NORMAL DRIVE lightweight crank pulley will allow the engine to spool up faster while preventing inertial losses caused by the overweight OEM pulley. Comes with a specially machined replacement key for a perfect fit. Fits all of the MK5 3.2L VR6 engines. Please note that this pulley IS 6 rib and specifically machined for the MK5 R32. Replaces OEM P/N 022-105-243J (022105243J)

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum MK5 3.2L VR6 Water Pump Pulley*

The OEM steel water pump pulley is stamped which creates internal stresses that eventually cause the pulley to crack at the sharp bend radius. Needless to say, you don’t need this problem on a hot running VR. Ours is machined from a solid block of aluminum with generous corner radii and is therefore many times stronger than the OEM. Weighing in at a scant 250 grams, its less than half the weight of the stamped OEM steel pulley. Fits all of the MK5 3.2L VR6 engines. Replaces OEM P/N 021-121-031D (021121031D).

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum Alternator Pulley*

A 100 gram paper-light billet aluminum version of the steel OEM alternator pulley that lets the motor spin more freely. Complete your pulley set for a show quality engine bay. Fits all MK5 3.2L VR6 engines.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*Poly Ends Now With Relocated Zirc Fittings for Easier Access ! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arm Hardware*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

*Click Here for the GruvenParts 1.8T Billet Dipstick Funnel Combo !*

GruvenParts is proud to re-release these beautiful *1.8T dipstick handles with billet funnels*. You can now choose from our high polished or as machined finish ! These parts are *precision CNC'd* from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum right here in the good ole USA. Don't fall for a Chinese knock off, buy direct from the source.

Our billet dipstick handle is available in traditional round or retro square designs and will take the place of your existing fugly orange dipstick handle while retaining the stamped steel rigid OEM dipstick wire. Braided wires just don't work as they bend in the tube and can provide incorrect oil level readings. Why not re-use your existing OEM wire AND get rid of the construction cone orange handle ? This is truly the best of both worlds.

Please *CLICK HERE* for the DIY on how to easily install our billet dipstick handle onto your existing OEM dipstick.

Choose from highly polished (shown on left) or as machined (shown on right) to suit your tastes. The highly polished version looks nearly chrome and will really set apart your vehicle at the shows (while never breaking again!). You could also anodize or paint these in whatever color you wish.

Finally, a bulletproof replacement for the OEM plastic dipstick handle and funnel found on 1.8T VW and Audi! 

This version fits in place of OEM P/N 06A-103-663B (06A103663B) dipstick funnel found on 1.8T Audi TT, MKIV Golf, Jetta, and New Beetle.

*Please make sure to check your specific vehicle, as VW and Audi have both produced several plastic orange versions.*

Got another dipstick not shown on our product page ? Check out our universal billet dipstick handles ! Now you can easily convert almost any dipstick to a billet handle !

 
*Click Here for GruvenParts Billet Universal Dipstick Handles*"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* MK2 / MK3 Billet Fuel Line Support Brackets*

Billet fuel line support brackets (set of 2) to replace the weak plastic clips that are probably long gone on your MK2 and MK3 VR6. Ours are CNC'd from billet aluminum to perfectly match the size and shape of your VR6 fuel lines. Mount directly to the head in place of existing plastic supports and install with supplied aerospace grade stainless fasteners. Dont leave your VR6 fuel lines loose and rubbing against hot engine components! These will take more abuse than you can dish out, guaranteed!! 

Can be chrome plated for those seeking even more engine bay bling. 

Fits all MK2 and MK3 VR6 - Jetta, GTI, Passat, and Corrado. Includes stainless bracket hardware, re-use existing 10mm nuts to bolt to head. Brackets replace OEM P/N 021-133-827 (021133827) Bracket and P/N 021-133-687A (021133687A) clip.
"


----------

